# 66th Monthly Meeting of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

will be Wednesday, June 20th, at GrillSmiths.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

That's tonight, fellas. Gonna be a little hot, but, hell, we're smokin' cigars!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:evil: 

Came home to change...... and see if i could make this month's dinner.... and as I walk in my home it feels a bit "warm"...... 

No sweat....... I just need to turn down the A/C........... NOPE!!!!!! it's broke!!!!!!! :shock: 

My biggest fear!!!!!!!!!! Checked it out and it looks like I just broke a belt on the blower when the filter fell into the wheel...... 

OH PLEASE LORD....... let that be the only deal! My A/C guy is coming over after he finished dinner..... but it didn't sound like he would be able to find me a belt tonight.... I might be taking about 3 benadryl to sleep tonight....... 

Sorry Stan...... I luv the Grillsmith Chicken.... :evil:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

oh and I already did two shots of Corn Whiskey and a beer.... so I'm pretty sure I'll sleep good tonight.......


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

This AC guy is the BEST!!!!! 

If you are local.... (CLW)...... i wouldn't use anyone else... haven't for the last 6 years! 

Douglas Johnson - Heating & Air
727-738-4292

Use my name if you need help........ It's 7:20 ish..... and he already replaced the "replaced belt"..... and I am rocking and rolling!!!!! 

The dude came out after eating his supper.......... and told me he had a heart attack last year!!!!! Stints and such,,,, I told him he can NOT die before me...... 

Charged me $101 bucks......... I wrote the check for $110........ and it was worth every freaking penny to have A/C when I sleep.... (or screw)... or smoke.....


Chip called... I think he misses me...


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Chip called... I think he misses me...


We all missed you Mike!!! :bawling: But we will survive. :drinking: :smoke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

didier said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Chip called... I think he misses me...
> ...


oh...... :sad:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sparse crowd, but it was fun. We missed the photographer, though.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Let's see, we had
Chip
RedPop
Didier
Walter
Frank
Dale
Bill
Dr. Z
Me

Total of 9. It actually was reasonably "cool" for June.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Sparse crowd, but it was fun. We missed the photographer, though.


Awwww..............


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Fear not.
I'll have photographs up within the next couple of days. The food was excellent, the weather nice, and the company outstanding.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Chip


Dale, Rick and Bill



Didier and Walter


Didier and Walter, again


Dr. Gordon and Frank


Gordon, Frank and Stanny


Twin sons of different mothers.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

What a motley crew...but I'd still give my best ISOM to be there.... 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

September should be the one?!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Barring any unforseen event...yes, September should see a significant increase in the LSBs membership...even if for only one night...


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

ram416 said:


> What a motley crew...but I'd still give my best ISOM to be there.... 8)


That's exactly what I did.  :wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

More than one, my friend, more then one. The '97 Punch Punch was outstanding!


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Yes it was, and the Ybor City cigars after more than held their own.

How was that San Cristobal? That's one of my favorites.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Definitely tasty. A little bigger profile then I like, but taste-wise, outstanding!


----------

